# #30 Blade



## jeraza (Sep 8, 2008)

As a rookie "at home" groomer (1st time) I had someone at a pet store tell me not to use a #30 blade on her belly, ears & private areas that i should use the #10 ??? Is this correct, I thought that a #30 or 40 should be used as it reduces the risk of cutting the dogs skin ! Your expert opinion before I proceed would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## acanoffleas (Jan 15, 2008)

A 30 or 40 blade on the sanitary areas is a bit close of a cut and can more easily cause irritation or razor burn. This is why, typically, it's recommended to use a 10 blade, which is still a close cut but is less likely to cause irritation. I tend to think of 30's, 40's and 50's as surgical lengths and/or show grooming tools. I only use my 40 blade on pads/feet, and that itself is with a light touch. But I know of groomers who use these blades on poodles for show cuts as well.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

For a pet groom, I would only recommend using a #10 on the body. You can use a #10, #15, #30 or #40 on the paws. Go slow, be careful, don't stress and take breaks when needed.  Check your blade temperature often, clean and oil as needed (I do not recommend using spray coolants).


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I would agree that a #10 is safer, especially since you're a novice. However, that said, I used the #40 setting on the cordless Wahl Arco SE on belly, face, and feet of my Poodles, even when still a novice. This trimmer is far different from a corded clipper, such as my Andis UltraEdge 2 speed, which I would never use to shave the belly with a #40 or #30 blade. Actually, I wouldn't use a #30 on faces, either, but I've used a #40 for face and feet.


----------

